# Organic meat



## dubaiherewecome (Aug 26, 2013)

Just moved to Dubai and wondering where I can get good organic chicken and beef (frozen is ok if that's all there is)? And where there is a good expat butcher? Thank you


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

dubaiherewecome said:


> Just moved to Dubai and wondering where I can get good organic chicken and beef (frozen is ok if that's all there is)? And where there is a good expat butcher? Thank you


Many of the supermarkets have fish and meat counters that sell organic, however there is the http://www.organicfoodsandcafe.com/ which has a few outlets in Dubai.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

waitrose also sells free range beef.


----------

